# Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Nebraska/Iowa Hay Summary - Week Ending March 13, 2009

All sales FOB point of origin per ton unless otherwise stated.

NEBRASKA:
Compared to last week, hay trended fully steady on increased demand. Frigid
temperatures over the last week has increased consumption of cow hay as many
cow calf producers are in the heart of calving. Pellet sales were steady with
light to moderate demand and trade activity.

Northeast Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 200.00/ton. Good-Premium Grass small
square bales 115.00-120.00/ton Round bales Premium 140.00/ton, Good 85.00/ton.
Ground and Delivered to feedlots 115.00-120.00. Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17
percent protein: 215.00-218.00.

Platte Valley of Nebraska: Alfalfa: Premium 180.00-200.00/ton, Good Alfalfa
Round Bales 75.00-80.00/ton, Ground and delivered to feedlots 120.00-125.00.
Dehydrated alfalfa pellets, 17 percent protein: 210.00-215.00.

IOWA: South Central/North Central IA (Private treaty):
Compared to last week, all hay classes were steady. Buyer demand and
trade activity was light to moderate.

Detailed Quotations:
Iowa Nebraska
Alfalfa
Small and Large squares
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium 200.00 180.00-200.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Supreme ------------- -------------
Premium ------------- 140.00
Good 110.00 75.00-85.00
Fair ------------- -------------

Grass Hay
Small and Large Squares
Premium ------------- 115.00-120.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------
Large Rounds
Premium ------------- 85.00
Good ------------- -------------
Fair ------------- -------------

Pellets
Dehydrated Alfalfa 17pct 210.00-215.00
Sun-Cured Alfalfa 15pct -------------


----------

